# Face rubbing?



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

The last couple days Beamer has been rubbing his face into and along the carpet like a mad man?! Whats all this about? Why would his face/head be itchy all the sudden?? Very odd... anyone else seen this before?

I have seen him do it periodically over the past months, but seems like he is doing it alot more last couple days.
Thanks

Ryan


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Izzy does this once in awhile too, and I've noticed that Doc does it as well. With our Lab, it is because of her food allergies. I'm hoping it's just an occassional behavior with the Havs!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

My girls do this everytime they have a raw bone or food with gravy, etc. It is their own way of washing their face!

Amanda


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Lincoln does this sometimes after he eats. I think he is using my house as a napkin!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Benji does it mostly in the morning after he gets up. I havent seen Lizzie do it at all.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Biscuit has always done this. When he was little, he used to run his face along the ex-pen ! Now he does it on the carpet. I think his muzzle just itches. It seems perfectly normal to me.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

If he just started doing it Ryan it is possible it is a food allergy-- anything new in his diet? But most likely just getting off something that got stuck. or what about road salt now that is winter-- that could be making him itch. both my boys do it too.


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> My girls do this everytime they have a raw bone or food with gravy, etc. It is their own way of washing their face!
> 
> Amanda


Amanda,
Hank does the exact same thing after having his Nature's Variety Raw Medallions for breakfast. He looks so funny when he cannot access a section of carpet to perform this ritual. Come to think of it we've got to get our carpets cleaned given the risk of raw food...oops.:suspicious:

*'Lo*


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Shelby doesn't do it, but Kodi does. Sometimes after he eats, but mostly after he has a marrow bone.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks all... Beamer just finished off a nice meaty beef bone, and right after i took it away he started doing it again! Good thing i washed his face right after i took the bone away... his beard was all red!!!:suspicious:
Do you guys who have non-white dogs clean their face after eating raw bloody food?? 

Ryan


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Ryan,
thank goodness I don't feed Pablo raw bloody food uke:
But Pablo rubs his face too: in the morning, whenever he's tired and when he's tired of me trying to clean his eyes, LOL.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

I haven't seen Tessa do it (YET) but my Sheltie always cleaned her face by rubbing it on rugs, carpeting, and sometimes furniture if I gave her anything but dry kibble.


----------



## havalicious (Nov 6, 2007)

Kody does it, too, but I haven't made any changes in his diet, so don't know why. He only does it occasionally. Maybe it just feels good. I wash his face every day just to clean his eyes and get any food particles out of his chin hair. Sometimes his eyes seem to tear more than usual, so possibly that could be when he does it.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Valentino does it occasionally.....not sure why except maybe his face itches??


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Gucci does this after I put the Petzlife tooth gel on her teeth! LOL Its like a combo of RLH and RUBBING her muzzle everywhere, I guess trying to get it out of her mouth? lol I've never seen her do it after food..

Kara


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

I don't really have carpet for the dogs to access (just put in hardwood). Bonnie rolls on her back and rubs her snout with her paws when I rub her belly. I just assumed it felt good? LOL


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

My three do this ALL the time. Expecially when they are wet. If after a bath, or out in the rain they do it. If they smell something funny, like someone sprays perfume, they will do it. And somtimes it is part of their entire scratching routine where they then roll back and forth on their backs. Maybe he has something on his nose, or you are using a new cleaner that is bothering him.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I dont' find the beef bones bloody at all. I put them in the fridge to defrost for 24hrs before I give them to my boys. Their faces are usually fairly clean after chewing the bones. Any juice more than likely ends up on the blanket they eat them on. On the odd occassion it will be a bit dirty so I just get one of those pet wipes and wipe their face.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I don't feed Oreo raw bones but he does the face rubbing before or after his food. I don't remember where I read this but, it was a Etymologist (sp?) who said that it is a happy ritual that is done before and/or after meals. Usually in the wild the pack plays after eating and I find that Oreo gets playful anticipating his food with his face rubbing and throaty sounds and snorts, and then afterwards. I find it really amusing. Oh and I don't feed raw daily. I have been using it in 2 week intervals while I have been sticking to the Fromm's he's on. It looks funny when he does it and I always laugh and that seems to egg him on.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Daniel --- I think the blood is easier to see on Beamer because he is white.. might be more difficult on your guys.. I had a particualrily bloody beef bone to him yesterday..lol.. The beach towel I let him eat this stuff on is RED.. lol.. So, I've never notices any blood on it.. just beamer.. 

I actually read yesterday the dogs rubbing there faces in the ground after eating a bone is common. Because thebone can scratch their gums and whatnot, and thy do the rubbing for mild pain relief.. lol

Ryan


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kara,
Both my girls do it then. I leave it on my nightstand and do it right before bed and Dora goes nuts on the pillows afterwards. I just say our pillows are Salmony fresh!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Havee does the same thing after I put the Petzlife gel in his mouth:biggrin1:

He runs to the nearest couch or rug and rubs his mouth or nose on it! Over and over again.

He has a similar reaction when I use the ear cleaner in his earsound:

My daughter begs me to use it so she can watch him run around the house like a nutound:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL! ound:

Have you ever tasted that stuff? Its pretty funky, but it did make my teeth feel clean  heh. I bought both flavors, but I have to say that I like the Salmon one better..but that's only because it is 'thicker' and easier to spread around.

My kids love to see her act crazy and RLH too! But like Amanda, I do it right before bed since she often sleeps in my face..I'd rather smell fresh breath all night!

Kara


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

my vet said it's allergies! maybe you live in an area where pollen, etc is up and coming. my dog does that like crazy in the spring thru fall, but once snow hits, he stops.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Ryan try to monitor what he eats before these events but he could have allergies to something


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I was just going to say that neither on mine do that but then I realized that I don't have carpet, lol! My first guess was maybe an allergy or something, but it seems like a lot of the dogs do it. I would watch for swelling, hair loss or red skin just to be sure.
Carole


----------

